# PDX restaurants



## chiffonodd (Apr 27, 2015)

Moving to Portland this summer! Anyone have any restaurant recommendations? I've been to Pok Pok, Toro Bravo, Clark Lewis, Mucca Osteria, Andina, and a smattering of food carts (nongs khao man gai, Hapa ramen).

A good start but I know there's tons more to try here. What are your favorites?

:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 27, 2015)

i'll be visiting next weekend!! i love that city. love looking at what the rest of the world is missing in the bicycle world.. disc brakes on cyclo-cross bikes..saw it there first.

my favs.
Screen door (amazing fried chicken)
Gravy (for breakfast. their french toast is blow your head off good..and the corn beef hash..whoa. i want to have it scientifically analyzed for that mystery flavor. i bet it is tarragon)

Salt and Straw. vanilla malt shake. prepare to ruin everything you thought you knew about the lowly vanilla shake. $9 for starters..hahahha.

(for the record POK POK does nothing for me.)


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 27, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> ...(for the record POK POK does nothing for me.)...



Dude I'm kind of with ya on Pok Pok. There is a thai spot called lemongrass over on couch that I thought was much better. Small husband/wife joint - more americanized but probably the best take on thai american that I've ever had, and this is from a guy with two degrees from UW who spent 7 years in the u district, with thai restaurants every 2 feet. One thing seattle definitely does not need: more thai food.

I've actually been to screen door and you're right, damn good. I'll check out Gravy!


----------



## pleue (Apr 27, 2015)

Paadee/langbaan
Katchka 
Fenrir 
Ned Ludd
Broder (nord is far easier to not have a wait, especially dinner which is equally awesome)
Navarre
Ox
Biwa
Old salt
James john
Angel face
Peoples pig
Saraveza
Upright brewing
Racion if you're into the style
Le pigeon
Levant
Laurelhurst market
Stammtisch
Coopers hall


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 27, 2015)

pleue said:


> Paadee/langbaan
> Katchka
> Fenrir
> Ned Ludd
> ...



wow ok I haven't even heard of most of these, must be off the beaten path which is great. Thanks for the thoughtful recommendations.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 27, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> wow ok I haven't even heard of most of these, must be off the beaten path which is great. Thanks for the thoughtful recommendations.



me too!!

scribbled a few down myself. i heard that Le Pigeon place is very good. the rest are totally unknown to me. thanks Pleue!

Congrats on the Move Chiffonodd.. moving is both great and sucky at the same time...haha.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 27, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> love looking at what the rest of the world is missing in the bicycle world



lmao, you cannot be serious. There is a world outside the US, you know.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 27, 2015)

Timthebeaver said:


> lmao, you cannot be serious. There is a world outside the US, you know.



Sarah Palin told me that's not true.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 27, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> me too!!
> 
> scribbled a few down myself. i heard that Le Pigeon place is very good. the rest are totally unknown to me. thanks Pleue!
> 
> Congrats on the Move Chiffonodd.. moving is both great and sucky at the same time...haha.



Ya it can be a pain but I'm real excited. Coming from Seattle it's not that big of a change, but a fun new scene to check out. What's NOT going to be fun is the job search - there's not a lot of industry here to push the post-recession recovery. I work in the public legal sector and jobs are scarce. But The fiancee's in grad school down here now so here goes nothing! 

It is a great town though so that'll make up for everything once the job's squared away.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 28, 2015)

Timthebeaver said:


> lmao, you cannot be serious. There is a world outside the US, you know.



no, i was not serious.

and mountain biking WAS invented in the USA.

i was riffing on the fact that Portland is bike friendly to the nth degree...guess you had to be there.


----------



## maiko (Apr 28, 2015)

check out Beast


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 28, 2015)

maiko said:


> check out Beast



funny you mention it. i did eat there last time. 

i kinda think the owner lady is hot..and was hoping to see her running the show. nope..day off. maybe filming "knife fight" or something.

food was good. the theatrics of the meal was better. fun place. i like how they get strangers to interact.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2015)

i think my friend is their CDC now


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 28, 2015)

I found the head chef's recipe for french onion soup in a book I got as a gift, waiting to cop some veal bones :cooking:


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Aug 14, 2016)

Reviving this thread as I will be in PDX come Thursday (8/18) for the weekend. A lot of great recommendations (thx all) here so likely don't need more just wondering if there are any current favorites or updates to the list.

Thx TJA


----------



## skewed (Aug 14, 2016)

Le Bistro Montage under the Morrison Bridge is a fun after the show late night spot. Open very late on weekends.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 17, 2016)

This list needs a Beervana brew pub! There are dozens in Portland but the one I usually end up in is the Lucky Labrador on Hawthorn.


----------



## pleue (Aug 17, 2016)

New spots to check out

Coquine
Renata
Nodoguro if you want fancy interesting Japanese
Tusk is opening soon


Belmont station is good for beers or beer mongers

Lots of breweries. 

Hit me up via pm if you want a tailored list


----------



## Ydj32 (Aug 20, 2016)

What is PDX?


----------



## daveb (Aug 20, 2016)

Google is your friend...


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 20, 2016)

Airport designation for Portland Oregon.


----------



## chiffonodd (Aug 20, 2016)

Noodle Soup said:


> Airport designation for Portland Oregon.



and a common metonym for the city


----------



## Phip (Aug 21, 2016)

Luce and Davenport are tops. Oso is delightfully unique and pours interesting wines by the glass.


----------



## skewed (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope your visit went well. Let us know what you found and thought of Stumptown.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 3, 2016)

skewed said:


> I hope your visit went well. Let us know what you found and thought of Stumptown.



Sorry for taking so long to follow up  

City  fun, easy to get around, lots to do and found parking very easy  Weather could have been more normal as it was a very, very hot stay  some of the restaurants were not prepared for that but hey it's Portland ... > 100 F every day ... no rain though ...

Had a chance to run up and see Ian/Haburns workshop & meeting him in person was awesome and really a great experience  thx Ian!  will definitely do that again if in the area (this time)!

Food: 

Paadee/langbaan  excellent but it was bloody HOT that night which was, unfortunately, a bit distracting  but really appreciated the level of work / food & service was on point. Highly recommend  

Cabezon  referred to this place by a friend and really, really enjoyed it  solid 

Pizza: Apizza Scholls  excellent pizza and very cool people .

Breakfast: Gravy  excellent local place / highly recommend 

Salt & Straw  a bit of a wait but fun & creative ice cream selections  I had some corn ice cream shake & my better half just had a sugar comma  everything was really good

Will be back when I have more time and can take it in  Maybe to a certain Pacific NW Gathering  

Just want to say a big thank you for everyones suggestions and input  much appreciated and so many great choices / well thought out!

TjA


----------



## skewed (Sep 3, 2016)

Glad you had a nice visit! Sorry you hit the town at a fairly rare heat spell. I haven't been yet but I have several friends who swear by Apizza Scholls. I hope you are able to visit in the cooler light rainy season (ie- the other 75% of the year).

Cheers,
rj


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 4, 2016)

And we are back to normal fall weather now. Cool, overcast and a little rain.


----------

